# Potassium Sulfate or Potassium Chloride?



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I have always used K2SO4 which is what Rex steered me to. But I don't know that its better. It dissolves easily.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If you dose KNO3 and KH2PO4 via EI, you should usually have enough K. I use K2SO4 to dose extra K when I need it though.


----------



## jebarj90 (Mar 11, 2007)

I use k2so4 as well


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

epicfish said:


> If you dose KNO3 and KH2PO4 via EI, you should usually have enough K. I use K2SO4 to dose extra K when I need it though.


Keep in mind tho that depending on your plant density and fish population you might not have to dose much KNO3 or KHPO4 at all since N and P are a by-product of decaying fish food and fish waste. If that is the case then your only source of K will be K2SO4 (since you dont want an OD of N or P) which is why I also have that on hand.

James


----------



## Just40Fun (Jul 15, 2005)

Sulfate of Potash from garden centers, are they good for aquarium? or getting K2SO4 from Greg Watson is safer?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Its been mentioned in the past a few times that folks have gotten better growth with K2SO4 rather than KCl. It ws suggested that the trace amounts of chlorine could possibly be inhibiting growth slightly. But since many still use KCl I doubt it would be a major issue.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Just40Fun said:


> Sulfate of Potash from garden centers, are they good for aquarium? or getting K2SO4 from Greg Watson is safer?


Greg no longer sells ferts. He sold the business.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Loyal to the Oil said:


> Keep in mind tho that depending on your plant density and fish population you might not have to dose much KNO3 or KHPO4 at all since N and P are a by-product of decaying fish food and fish waste. If that is the case then your only source of K will be K2SO4 (since you dont want an OD of N or P) which is why I also have that on hand.
> 
> James


I have a fully planted 40 gallon breeder with 24 tetras and ~9 WPG. I definately have to dose extra KNO3 and KH2PO4.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

As long as they are basic fert compounds from your gardening store I dont see why not. But I would'nt use chloride. Fertilizer compounds, they are easy to find.


----------

